# Footwear in Feet Solving



## Spencer131 (Jan 10, 2018)

Regulation D1b says: "During the solve, the competitor must use only their feet and the surface to operate the puzzle. Penalty: disqualification of the attempt (DNF)."

So does this mean we aren't allowed to wear any kind of footwear?


----------



## DGCubes (Jan 10, 2018)

Well... "2h) Competitors must be fully dressed while in the competition venue. At the discretion of the WCA Delegate, competitors may be disqualified from the competition for inappropriate clothing."

You could argue that you're not fully dressed without socks/shoes on. Technically you could argue that all feet solves are invalid; either you're not wearing footwear (which makes you not fully dressed), or you're operating the cube with your footwear. 

Actually though, I'm pretty sure footwear is allowed, even though it is quite ambiguous. I don't think it'd give you any advantage though.


----------



## GenTheThief (Jan 11, 2018)

D1b+) CLARIFICATION The competitor may wear socks while solving.
I don't know if this means that you can't wear shoes, but I don't think you can start timers with shoes on anyway.

E: Also that this was a joke probably means that you can wear shoes. But again, I don't think the timer would start


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jan 11, 2018)

I think it just means no other body part or object other than your feet and the surface can be used to solve on, but as was just said shoes wouldn't really work either.


----------



## CarterK (Jan 11, 2018)

DGCubes said:


> Well... "2h) Competitors must be fully dressed while in the competition venue. *At the discretion of the WCA Delegate*, competitors may be disqualified from the competition for inappropriate clothing."
> 
> You could argue that you're not fully dressed without socks/shoes on. Technically you could argue that all feet solves are invalid; either you're not wearing footwear (which makes you not fully dressed), or you're operating the cube with your footwear.
> 
> Actually though, I'm pretty sure footwear is allowed, even though it is quite ambiguous. I don't think it'd give you any advantage though.



The bolded part is important.


----------



## AlphaSheep (Jan 11, 2018)

DGCubes said:


> Well... "2h) Competitors must be fully dressed while in the competition venue. At the discretion of the WCA Delegate, competitors may be disqualified from the competition for inappropriate clothing."
> 
> You could argue that you're not fully dressed without socks/shoes on. Technically you could argue that all feet solves are invalid; either you're not wearing footwear (which makes you not fully dressed), or you're operating the cube with your footwear.
> 
> Actually though, I'm pretty sure footwear is allowed, even though it is quite ambiguous. I don't think it'd give you any advantage though.


There's already a clarification for that regulation:

2h+) CLARIFICATION Competitors may be barefoot for Solving With Feet.


----------

